# FFG - Fatfish Group



## System (21 July 2014)

On July 18th, 2014, Atech Holdings Limited (ATH) changed its name and ASX code to Fatfish Internet Group Ltd (FFG).


----------



## greggles (6 October 2017)

Fatfish on fire recently. Lots of volume and positive price movement but I'm not aware of the reasons why.

Anyone have some insight into this one?


----------



## greggles (28 November 2017)

The reasons for the price movement have now become apparent: Cryptocurrency mania. Here's the nitty gritty:



> 28 November 2017
> ASX and Media Announcement
> 
> *Fatfish Internet Group Ltd (ASX:FFG) to invest into Cryptocurrency Exchange Project founded by Tony Mackay*
> ...




There's been a lot of movement at the Fatfish station since I last posted in early October. From the sounds of things, there could be a lot more.


----------



## greggles (13 April 2018)

Fatfish Internet Group back to where it was in October 2017 and struggling to turn around. Being a cryptocurrency stock, its chart has some similarities to the Bitcoin chart.

I presume that if the Bitcoin price continues north, so will FFG.


----------



## System (16 November 2018)

On November 13th, 2018, Fatfish Internet Group Limited changed its name to Fatfish Blockchain Limited.


----------



## System (21 August 2020)

On August 21st, 2020, Fatfish Blockchain Limited changed its name to Fatfish Group Limited.


----------



## frugal.rock (28 October 2020)

Tulips and The Cloud
					

I am bewildered, perhaps because of being old-fashioned, about the over-abundance of companies on the ASX depending on Cloud and software solutions to make everybody rich and happy. I am no expert on the Cloud but I can recognise a bubble when I see one. I am also familiar with the rise and fall...




					www.aussiestockforums.com
				




Reminder to self, do your own research..., post thoughts in appropriate thread.

3 month chart. As far as I have got except a cap raise a couple of days ago?
Anyone following?  Cheers.


----------



## peter2 (28 October 2020)

I'll be waiting for price to stay in a tight sideways range before considering it as a trading opp.


----------



## frugal.rock (30 October 2020)

I see the over fed sea swimmers have done well again today, no idea why though. In the famous words of verce , "I don't get it".


----------



## noirua (28 November 2020)

*








						Fatfish Group completes capital raise and plans to further develop its fintech ventures
					

Technology venture investment firm Fatfish Group (ASX: FFG) has emerged from a self-imposed trading halt this morning to announce an oversubscribed capital raise to the tune of $1.5 million.




					smallcaps.com.au
				



*Chart








						Stock summary
					






					smallcaps.com.au


----------



## noirua (27 December 2020)

*Fatfish (ASX:FFG)* is a tech investment firm that is focused on investments in blockchain and cryptocurrency projects;






						FFG.AX - Fatfish Group Ltd | Stock Price & Latest News | Reuters
					

Get Fatfish Group Ltd (FFG.AX) real-time stock quotes, news, price and financial information from Reuters to inform your trading and investments




					www.reuters.com


----------



## oilleak (27 December 2020)

So many Fintech's around and popping up......

I ke NOV , although they have hit a bit of a stumbling block with XRP getting examined.....Hopefully all good......

They are up and running,more deals to come and expected to crack the US market early 21 ......

FatFish ...still a Guppy.


----------



## noirua (9 January 2021)

FFG completes acquisition of 19.9% stake in Smartfunding - Fatfish Group Limited (ASX:FFG)
					

Read the latest Asset Acquisition and Disposal news from Fatfish Group Limited (ASX:FFG)



					www.listcorp.com


----------



## noirua (9 January 2021)

Fatfish Investee Minerium To Benefit From Uptrend of Cryptocurrencies - Fatfish Internet Group
					

Media Release 8 January 2021 Fatfish Investee Minerium To Benefit From Uptrend of Cryptocurrencies International tech venture builder firm, Fatfish Group Limited (“Fatfish” or the “Company”), is pleased to announce that the recent meteoric rise of cryptocurrencies – especially Bitcoin – over the...




					www.fatfish.co
				




International tech venture builder firm, Fatfish Group Limited (“*Fatfish*” or the “*Company*”), is pleased to announce that the recent meteoric rise of cryptocurrencies – especially Bitcoin – over the past few months have significantly improved the operating conditions of Fatfish’s blockchain mining investee company, Minerium Technology Ltd (“*Minerium*”).


----------



## noirua (10 January 2021)

noirua said:


> Fatfish Investee Minerium To Benefit From Uptrend of Cryptocurrencies - Fatfish Internet Group
> 
> 
> Media Release 8 January 2021 Fatfish Investee Minerium To Benefit From Uptrend of Cryptocurrencies International tech venture builder firm, Fatfish Group Limited (“Fatfish” or the “Company”), is pleased to announce that the recent meteoric rise of cryptocurrencies – especially Bitcoin – over the...
> ...




Minerium was set up to invest and manage large scale, high-end computing facilities in Asia for cryptocurrency mining. 
	

			https://twitter.com/minerium5?lang=en
		










						BRIEF-APAC Mining Corp Renamed As Minerium Technology Ltd By Reuters
					

BRIEF-APAC Mining Corp Renamed As Minerium Technology Ltd




					au.investing.com


----------



## noirua (16 January 2021)

Fatfish Group Ltd, FFG:ASX summary - FT.com
					

Latest Fatfish Group Ltd (FFG:ASX) share price with interactive charts, historical prices, comparative analysis, forecasts, business profile and more.




					markets.ft.com
				




Fatfish Group Limited is an incubator and venture capital firm specializing in incubation, start-ups, and growth-stage investments. It invests in the Internet sector with a focus on cryptocurrency, blockchain technologies, technology, internet, and consumer Internet venture. The company was formerly known as Fatfish Blockchain Limited and changed its name to Fatfish Group Limited in August 2020. Fatfish Group Limited was founded in 2011 and is based in Melbourne, Australia with additional offices in Singapore; Jakarta, Indonesia; and Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia.


----------



## noirua (16 January 2021)

15 December 2020 - https://simplywall.st/stocks/au/div...nderstand-about-fatfish-groups-asxffg-ceo-pay

Simply Wallstreet analysis: https://simplywall.st/stocks/au/diversified-financials/asx-ffg/fatfish-group-shares
Bitcoin chart live: https://uk.advfn.com/p.php?pid=staticchart&s=COIN^BTCUSD&p=0&t=16


----------



## noirua (12 February 2021)

Fatfish rose to close at 43c yesterday after testing 34c a few days ago.  Held back for some reason. I've held for several months now thinking a move over 5c was certain - maybe it is now.


			Stockness Monster!


----------



## noirua (14 February 2021)

noirua said:


> Fatfish rose to close at 43c yesterday after testing 34c a few days ago.  Held back for some reason. I've held for several months now thinking a move over 5c was certain - maybe it is now.
> 
> 
> Stockness Monster!



I decided to reduce my holding in FatFish at 5.3c to lock in some profits. The shares look OK but highly speculative in my view.  A policy of taking some profits at least acts as a cushion if there is a sudden reversal - that often happens without warning.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (14 February 2021)

Fatfish  Group  Limited  (ASX:  FFG)  is  a  publicly  traded  tech  venture  firm  with  investments  in  the  Southeast  Asia  and  Nordic  European  region.  FFG  partners  with  entrepreneurs to build tech businesses via a co-entrepreneurship model. FFG focuses on   emerging   global   technology   trends,   specifically   FFG   has   been   investing   strategically  across  various  sectors  of  video-games,  esports,  fintech  and  consumer  internet technologies.

  FFG  owns  a  majority  stake  in  publicly-traded  Abelco  Investment  Group  AB  (NGM: ABIG), which is traded on the Swedish exchange, Nordic Growth Market. FFG and Abelco operate from innovation hubs located in Singapore, Kuala Lumpur and Stockholm.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (15 February 2021)

and up a whole lot today. Response to ASX Query:

_1. FFG is not aware of any information concerning the Company that has not been announced to the market, which, if known by some in the market, could explain the recent trading in its securities. _

_However, FFG is aware that _*iCandy Interactive Limited (ICI) (*_which FFG has an approx. 33% interest in) was in negotiations dispose a subsidiary to RightBridge Ventures AB, (which FFG has an approx. 50.1% interest in via its interest in Abelco Investments Group AB). As this transaction does not result in any material change in FFG’s interest in ICI, FFG does not consider this information has any material effect on the value of FFG’s shares or the recent trading in its securities.   

ICI has made the relevant announcement and the announcement has been cross referenced on FFG’s announcement platform. 

2. Not applicable. 

3. Other than as noted below, FFG is not aware of any other specific information which would explain the recent increase in price and volume of the Company’s securities. 

FFG however notes that on 3 February 2020, it announced that its Singaporean based investee company, Smartfunding Pte Ltd, had completed the development of its online Buy-Now-Pay-Later (BNPL) platform in preparation for the roll out of its BNPL services on18 February 2021_.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (16 February 2021)

off to the races again, today


----------



## tech/a (16 February 2021)

In at .088 average out at 15c 

Done


----------



## noirua (16 February 2021)

noirua said:


> I decided to reduce my holding in FatFish at 5.3c to lock in some profits. The shares look OK but highly speculative in my view.  A policy of taking some profits at least acts as a cushion if there is a sudden reversal - that often happens without warning.



I've now sold all my FFG shares and decided not to be greedy.  Maybe some know something and maybe not. Anyway lucky again.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (16 February 2021)

try a close @ 27c, some 190% up today after earlier rises


----------



## noirua (18 February 2021)

One to watch but now it is just a punt on whether all those expectations in Asia are real or not from a financial perspective.


----------



## noirua (3 April 2021)

Maybe, maybe not, one to start looking at again. Holding off at the moment as my record going back in again is not all that good as shares seem to tumble down even further after I buyback.


----------



## beejeboi (25 April 2021)

Im still really excited about FFG and not only holding buy buying more. Ive done rly well off it and brought in ages ago around $0.03 when this page recommended it. Ive done well and wont sell. Theyre in the BNPL space and esports is big news. This is from the group that first recommended it









						3 Massive Reasons Why Fatfish Stock Continues to Excite Investors
					

Fatfish Stock continues to trend upwards this week, so we explore the 3 massive reasons why Fatfish stock continues to excite investors. Fatfish is an internet venture accelerator originating from Singapore.




					prophet-invest.com


----------



## noirua (21 November 2021)

noirua said:


> Maybe, maybe not, one to start looking at again. Holding off at the moment as my record going back in again is not all that good as shares seem to tumble down even further after I buyback.



Well I should have gone back in again but did not.  This chart shows the recovery as far as it goes so I'm waiting with my rod on the bank and will cast at any moment or on the other hand may not.
https://uk.advfn.com/p.php?pid=staticchart&s=ASX^FFG&p=1&t=1


			https://uk.advfn.com/p.php?pid=staticchart&s=ASX%5EFFG&p=5&t=1
		



			https://uk.advfn.com/p.php?pid=staticchart&s=ASX%5EFFG&p=9&t=1


----------



## frugal.rock (Today at 12:02 PM)

I think they might be burning cash.
Might be worth a look again with consideration of it being under current market conditions.


----------

